# Post ablation tubal syndrome icd-9



## sarenarickerl (Oct 17, 2013)

I have been searching for an ICD-9 code for "post ablation tubal ligation syndrome"
I have found that is a fairly new dx. I have searched everywhere and can't seem to find an ICD-9 code! Any ideas ??


----------



## karey (Dec 12, 2013)

I just got the same dx. I am using 

*V45.89* Other post procedural status


----------

